# Traxxas 2.4 TX work on more then 1 model?



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with using more than 1 RX w/ the traxxas 2.4 system? I have 2 trucks and I really like the Traxxas system, I just don't want to have to pull the rx from one truck to the other if its possible to avoid. Thanks


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

If it is the prolink it will program with 10 or more vehicles and save the setting for each except the trim if I remember correctly


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

How do I know if its the pro link? Will it specify on a decal??


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes it says prolink right under the trim knobs


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

It will say LINK not prolink. It comes with the faster traxxas cars and trucks. It also has longer range.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

will say traxxas link by steering and high output on some models by base. if it's model #2238, it's the link version w/ model memory.


----------

